# medical residency salary UAE



## mahmoudbhais (Feb 10, 2017)

HELLO EVERYONE

İ am jordanian general practitioner doctor with 5 years pregraduated experience and 2 post graduated doctor living in turkey. (arabic,turkish.english languages)

i am thinking of moving to work in abudhabi as GP doctor, and i am thinking to go for residency program later...so if you can help me i aill be glad

what is the gp salaries in abudhabi?
do resident doctors get paid while studying? if so whats the salary?

thank you all.


----------

